# Heathrow Airport



## sheilas (Jun 6, 2009)

We have a 3 hour layover in Heathrow, any suggestions as to what we can do?


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 6, 2009)

FWIW, that's too short to go into London so I would just wander around whatever less than impressive terminal unless you are in Terminal 5 (?) for British Air or catch a shuttle to it. Have not been at Heathrow since last Oct but it had definitely improved from previous years.

You might also see about a day pass to one of the lounges which are usually much nicer. Don't know which airline you are flying but you might be able to buy one for the day if they have a lounge.

Cheers


----------



## Jimster (Jun 6, 2009)

*airport*

I agree three hours is not enough time to leave the airport- in fact it may hardly be enough time to get to your next connection.  Sometimes you have to walk 25 minutes to get to a gate and if you are a little late in landing you could have to hurry.  They have signs in Heathrow saying how long a walk to some of the gates.  Barring that problem, there are in many terminals many famous stores to check out like Harrods and Burberry.  One other word of warning, and that is they take only the British Pound. You can change from the dollar but there is a large service charge.  I wanted to just get a burger there once and I gave the money changer like a $20 bill and got back barely enough to get the burger because of the service charge.  It may have been $10 but I don't rememeber exactly.  Now I always carry some pounds with me when I fly through Heathrow since I always keep some currency from countries I revisit.  Normally I would have just used the ATM's but one was broken and the other (there were only 2 in this terminal) had a line long enough for a Disney ride.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 6, 2009)

There was a great duty-free in my terminal (bought some rum) and a Tesco. Tesco is a grocery chain that puts "express" shops in train stations and airports. They sell excellent sandwiches and nibbles.

Both took my credit card.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 6, 2009)

Jimster's right.  3 hours doesn't give you time to even think about leaving the airport.  If you have to get between terminals you'll not have any time to waste.


----------



## scotlass (Jun 7, 2009)

From experience, I can agree that you don't want to plan to leave the airport.  We spent 1 hour getting through customs on a Friday morning this past April.  If we were changing terminals/airlines, that could take another hour because you then have to check in again and go through security again.  Not enough time for anything really.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 7, 2009)

I agree 3 hours is not enough time to do anything other than hustle between gates and terminals (had to take a bus and go thru security).  On my flight from the US, I made the connection but my luggage did not.  Good thing on that trip I had known hotel reservation.

Luggage made it to the hotel the next day.  And I was flying British Air.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 7, 2009)

I recently flew in and out of terminal 5 at Heathrow and it's 45 minutes outside of London via the Tube.  Terminal 5 has lots of shopping, restaurants, bars, and Wifi.  So I'd have a good meal, and either window shop or find a comfortable spot to read or go online.


----------



## LLW (Jun 7, 2009)

Some of the signs are not that easily visible at Heathrow as at most U.S. airports, if you are not familiar with where to look. That is one of the reasons why, with 3 hours, you may have to hustle. To save time and aggravation, if you see anybody in an airport workers uniform, ask for directions. Then you may have some time to relax before you board the next plane.


----------



## sheilas (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the advise.  We are in terminal 5 so that alone should pass our time.


----------



## MaryH (Jun 10, 2009)

I would just stay at Terminal 5.  They are a bit strict about getting there on time.  

The days where I arrive at the LHR tube stop 25 minutes before my flight to Paris and telling the BA counter that I am running for my gate is over.   I know the area well and could potentially arrange to have a friend pick me up so we can go for a drink or a meal but if you are not familiar with LHR, just stay there.


----------

